# Are trics only way to tell?



## DRGnzo (Aug 15, 2009)

Are the triclombs only way to tell or should I be looking for something else as well


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 15, 2009)

DRGnzo said:
			
		

> Are the triclombs only way to tell


 
Correct.

eace:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 16, 2009)

you should be looking for the buds to ripen. if you smoke, you will know when it looks ready to crack off and smoke. Check out my pics I jusuploaded in my 6 month bubba thread.Super Macro pics of the trics, and I have 2 weeks exactly.


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2009)

the "only" positive method of determining ripeness for harvest, is by trichomes... 
"maybe".. after several grows of the same strain, under identical conditions, one could 'possibly' tell by looking at the buds, timing, and past experience.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 16, 2009)

*:joint:You could rely on latest scientific gadget... * 

*Simply press the button to activate the patented dank sensors and sweep this little unit in front of the bud you'd like to analyze and Presto!* 




DankLabs Model 420 Bud 'o' Matic!



​


----------



## BBFan (Aug 17, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> *:joint:You could rely on latest scientific gadget... *
> 
> *Simply press the button to activate the patented dank sensors and sweep this little unit in front of the bud you'd like to analyze and Presto!*
> 
> ...


 
Hey DOS-  I thought that was made by RONCO??  I got a free _"Pocket Wasp Teaser_" when I ordered mine!


----------

